# طلب تفسير الآية عن الطلاق في الكتاب المقدس



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*شلونكم ان شاء الله مستانسين بالصيف ....*


*حياكم الله بالكويت ترى تونس بس حر :heat:...*

*المهم ....*

*انا بس عندي سؤال واحد *

*(«وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 32وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ \لزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.)*

*ابيكم بس تفسرولي هالاية ووسعي صدوركم معاي لاهنتوا ....*
*انافهمت ان المطلقة عندكم منبوذة بس طبعا انا مو كيفي افسر كتابكم لاني مودارسته و لا اعرفه ....*

*بس انا بقول لكم الي فهمته وانتوا صلحولي :*
*(قيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب الطلاق )*

*يعني المعهود ان الي بيطلق امرأته يطلقها وخلاص .*
*(واما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلق امرأته لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فانه يزني )*

*ولكن انا اقول لكم اذا تبون تطلقون نساءكم فخلوهم يزنوزن *

*ولا تقربون يم المطلقة لانها منبوذة ولا تتزوجونها ولا الله راح يغضب عليكم >>هذا لانه يقول فانه يزني والزنى حرام ومايرضى الله *

*وشكرا *


*واتمنى تفسرون الجملة وتصححون الي قلته لو به غلط .*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



دلال الكويتية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *شلونكم ان شاء الله مستانسين بالصيف ....*
> 
> 
> ...



انتظر التفسير 
مع انو الكلام واضح تقريبا 
كلام الكتاب المقدس صعب قراته شوي


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



> *انافهمت  ان المطلقة عندكم منبوذة بس طبعا انا مو كيفي افسر كتابكم لاني مودارسته و  لا اعرفه ....*



*من اين فهمتي هذا اختنا العزيزة ؟ هذا خطأ*



> *(قيل  من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب الطلاق )*
> 
> *يعني  المعهود ان الي بيطلق امرأته يطلقها وخلاص .*


*كان في العهد القديم اي قبل مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح من يطلق امرأته يعطها ورقة طلاق ( كالتعبير الحالي عند المسلمين )*



> *ولكن  انا اقول لكم اذا تبون تطلقون نساءكم فخلوهم يزنوزن *


*
من قال هذا الكلام ؟ هذا تمام الخطأ
الكتاب يقول ان مادام الطلاق لسبب واحد فقط وهو الزنى فأن من يطلق امرأته لغير الزنى فقد جعلها تحتاج الى النواحي الجنسية وبالتالي الزنى ، ومن يتزوج بمطلقة ( اي امرأة زنيت بالفعل وتم طلاقها ) فهو في هذه الحالة يصبح زاني لانه تزوج بإمرأة زانية *



*هـــل وصــــل الأمــــر ؟*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*

شكرا على التوضيح 

طيب الي بيطلقهاا لسبب غير الزنا 

ماهو مكان المرا من ذلك هل هي منبوذة


----------



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



Molka Molkan قال:


> *من اين فهمتي هذا اختنا العزيزة ؟ هذا خطأ*
> 
> 
> *كان في العهد القديم اي قبل مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح من يطلق امرأته يعطها ورقة طلاق ( كالتعبير الحالي عند المسلمين )*
> ...


 

*يعني المرأة لما تتطلق تكون محتاجة ل((النواحي الجنسية ))؟*
*موشرط ...*

*طيب الزانية ممكن انها تتوب ولا خلاص زنت تتطلق وتنتهي حياتها وبس ...*

*يعني في شي يسمونه توبه ممكن انها تتوب ويتزوجها واحد طيب شكو اهو يصير زاني ؟:t9:*
*زين عندي سؤال وجيه ...*

*الطلاق يكون بس للزنى فقط يعني اذا كانوا الزوجين مايحبون بعض او في خلاففات مايطلقوون ؟*
*صح ؟*
*



هـــل وصــــل الأمــــر ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*تقريبا بعدين اصبر علي تكسب اجر عن ربك صح :t9:*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



دلال الكويتية قال:


> *يعني المرأة لما تتطلق تكون محتاجة ل((النواحي الجنسية ))؟*
> *موشرط ...*
> 
> *طيب الزانية ممكن انها تتوب ولا خلاص زنت تتطلق وتنتهي حياتها وبس ...*
> ...




انا براي وراي الاسلام كل شخص يرجع الى الله ويتوب


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



> طيب الي بيطلقهاا لسبب غير الزنا
> 
> ماهو مكان المرا من ذلك هل هي منبوذة



*لا يوجد طلاق اساسا الا للزنى فقط ، الإحتمالية غير موجودة ..*



> *يعني  المرأة لما تتطلق تكون محتاجة ل((النواحي الجنسية ))؟*
> *موشرط  ...*



*فكيف متزوجة إذن ؟*



> *طيب  الزانية ممكن انها تتوب ولا خلاص زنت تتطلق وتنتهي حياتها وبس ...*


*تتوب ولكنها لا تتزوج مرة أخرى لأنها خرقت العهد بينها وبين الله في الحفاظ على جسدها لزوجها فقط*



> *يعني  في شي يسمونه توبه ممكن انها تتوب ويتزوجها واحد طيب شكو اهو يصير زاني ؟:t9:*



*أولا : هذا لن يحدث لأن الذي سيتزوجها سيتزوجها في الكنيسة والكنيسة هذا قانونها ان المطلقة ( الزانية ) لن تتزوج مرة أخرى فلن تتزوج اساساً ..
ثانيا : على فرض الجدل انها تزوجت ، لو كان زوجها عالم بهذا الأمر فهو يزني وهي ايضاً

*


> *الطلاق  يكون بس للزنى فقط يعني اذا كانوا  الزوجين مايحبون بعض او في خلاففات مايطلقوون ؟*
> *صح ؟*


*صح

*


> *تقريبا  بعدين اصبر علي تكسب اجر عن ربك صح*



*ربي يحبني وانا خاطيء وانا بار وانا احبه وانا لا احبه فهو ذو الحب الثابت الذي لا يتغير ..*


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



دلال الكويتية قال:


> *وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ *


 


قد شاع الطلاق عند الأمم - اي الشعوب غير اليهودية - وتأثر اليهود بهم واصبح الطلاق عندهم على السواء. وكان هناك مدرستان عند اليهود، واحدة تسمح بالطلاق فى حالة فقدان العفة، أما الثانية فتوسعت فى أسباب الطلاق حتى أنها سمحت بالطلاق إن أفسدت الطعام أو خرجت عارية الرأس أو عموماً إن إنجذب الرجل لإمرأة أخرى.

هذا كان عند اليهود قبل المسيح ولكنه لم يكن مشيئة الله، لأن منذ بدء الخليقة قال الله في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الأصحاح 2، عندما خلق آدم وحواء:

*[q-bible]24 لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ ابَاهُ وَامَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَاتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدا وَاحِدا. [/q-bible]*

ولكن موسى لقساوة قلوبهم (اي اليهود) أمر الرجل بأن يعطي إمراته *كتاب طلاق* وهو بمثابة شهادة بطهارة الزوجة المطلقة حتى لا ترجم، وبه يمكنها أن تتزوج رجلاً أخر. وكذلك يكون كتاب الطلاق هذا وسيلة لتهدئة مشاعر الزوج ورجوعه عن الطلاق، إذ يشعر الرجل حين يكتب هذا الكتاب ان إمرأته ستصير لآخر فيرجع عن نيته بطلاقها.


*وجاء السيد المسيح ليعيد الى الزواج قدسيته التي كانت منذ البدء، ولذلك عندما سأله اليهود، في إنجيل متى الأصحاح 9، إذا كان يحق للرجل أن يطلق زوجته لأي سبب أجاب:*

*[Q-BIBLE]**4* *فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ* *أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟» 
5 وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. 
6 إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». **[/Q-BIBLE]*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/19




دلال الكويتية قال:


> *32وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ \لزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.*


 
ولأن *مشيئة الله* منذ البدء أن *لا يفترق الرجل والمرأة بعد أن يجمعهما*، يصبح كل افتراق وزواج ثاني زنا عند الله زنا.

ولكن لو حصل زنى بين الزوجين فهما لا يعودان جسدا واحدا لأن خطيئة الزنى فصلتهما، ولهذا قال السيد المسيح *"إلا لعلة الزنى**"*.

*جعلها تزني *إذ طلقها ليس لعلة الزنى وتزوجت مرة ثانية لأن الزواج الثاني أثناء حياة الزوج هو زنى في نظر الرب.فمن طلق زوجته وهي غير زانية 

وإذا طلقها لعلة الزنى فالمتزوج من زانية يزني. وهذا ما يعنيه السيد المسيح *"من يتزوج مطلقة فأنه يزني"* لأن الطلاق فقط لعلة الزنى.


----------



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



انصار القران قال:


> انا براي وراي الاسلام كل شخص يرجع الى الله ويتوب


 
*بارك الله فيك ...*

*صحيح*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*

ملحوظة صغيرة بس الكلام ده كله سارى على الرجل والمرأة

( الزانى والزانية )

مش المرأة بس​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



> انا براي وراي الاسلام كل شخص يرجع الى الله ويتوب ​


 
ومين قال ان الله لا يقبل توبتهم​ 
​


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



دلال الكويتية قال:


> *طيب الزانية ممكن انها تتوب ولا خلاص زنت تتطلق وتنتهي حياتها وبس ...*
> 
> *يعني في شي يسمونه توبه ممكن انها تتوب ويتزوجها واحد طيب شكو اهو يصير زاني ؟*


 
التوبة دائما مقبولة عند الرب ولكنها لا تحلل زواج ثاني.
*الزواج الثاني* *ليس من مشئة الله ابدا منذ بدء الخليقة.*

يمكن للمرأة تعلن توبتها لزوجها وهو يقبلها ويستمر الزواج.





دلال الكويتية قال:


> *الطلاق يكون بس للزنى فقط يعني اذا كانوا الزوجين مايحبون بعض او في خلاففات مايطلقوون ؟*


 
هل تطلقين أمك - ابوك - اختك أو اخوك أو ابناءك لو ما تحبيهم ؟

لسه الرجل والمرأة في سر الزواج المقدس أقرب الى بعض من الأهل وقربى الرحم *لأن الإثنان يصيران جسدا واحدا.*


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



أمة قال:


> التوبة دائما مقبولة عند الرب ولكنها لا تحلل زواج ثاني.
> *الزواج الثاني* *ليس من مشئة الله ابدا منذ بدء الخليقة.*
> 
> يمكن للمرأة تعلن توبتها لزوجها وهو يقبلها ويستمر الزواج.
> ...







طيب يعني اذا ما قبل الزوج توبتهاا 
هيك رح تطر تروح تزني

هل هذا عدل لا تزعلوو من تعليقي


----------



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



Molka Molkan قال:


> *لا يوجد طلاق اساسا الا للزنى فقط ، الإحتمالية غير موجودة ..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



لا يوجد طلاق اساسا الا للزنىفقط،الإحتمالية غير موجودة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*امممم والله غريب يعني ممكن تصير مشااكل وممكن ان زواجهم يكون غلطة المشاكل الزوجة تكثرر وايانا خلاص الواحد مايتحمل الطرف الثاني فلازم يتطلقون والاحتمالية كبيييييييرة*




> *فكيف متزوجة إذن؟*





طيب اهي الحين متطلقة خلاص مو متزوجة :11azy:
والحاجة يعني ماتدر تعيش بدونها واهي تقدر والمرأة بشهادة اكبر علماء النفس هي سمعية عاطفية اكثر منها جنسية فهي ليست كالرجال .


> *تتوب ولكنها لا تتزوج مرة**أخرى لأنها خرقت العهد بينها وبين الله في الحفاظ على جسدها لزوجها**فقط*


 
طيب احنا نقول ان ادم اخطأ والله نزله من السماء لخطئه وبعدين تاب عليه واذكر قالي واحد مسيحي من هالمنتدى واقدر احط لك الرابط ( اذا اهو اخطا والله سامححه ليش الله مارده للسما مره ثانية ) 
فانا مستغربة :t9: لان الامر اعتقد متقارب




> *ربي يحبني وانا خاطيء وانا بار وانا احبه وانا لا احبه فهو ذو الحب الثابت الذي لا يتغير ..*


 
اذا ربك يحبك وانت مخطي وانت بار فليش ماتسوي الي انت تبيه وانت مرتاح لان الله دايم راضي عنك سواء عصيت او رضيت .

طيب لما تشوف ان الصالح والطالح نفس المحبة و الجزاء عند الله ماتحس ان ظلم:t9:


----------



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



أمة قال:


> قد شاع الطلاق عند الأمم - اي الشعوب غير اليهودية - وتأثر اليهود بهم واصبح الطلاق عندهم على السواء. وكان هناك مدرستان عند اليهود، واحدة تسمح بالطلاق فى حالة فقدان العفة، أما الثانية فتوسعت فى أسباب الطلاق حتى أنها سمحت بالطلاق إن أفسدت الطعام أو خرجت عارية الرأس أو عموماً إن إنجذب الرجل لإمرأة أخرى.
> 
> هذا كان عند اليهود قبل المسيح ولكنه لم يكن مشيئة الله، لأن منذ بدء الخليقة قال الله في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الأصحاح 2، عندما خلق آدم وحواء:
> 
> ...


 
شكرا على التفسير 



> ولكن موسى لقساوة قلوبهم (اي اليهود)


 
تعترفون ان اليهود قاسين اول مره الي اعرفه اكم تايدونهم 

وشكرا على مجهودك للتعريف عن دينك


----------



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



أمة قال:


> التوبة دائما مقبولة عند الرب ولكنها لا تحلل زواج ثاني.
> *الزواج الثاني* *ليس من مشئة الله ابدا منذ بدء الخليقة.*
> 
> يمكن للمرأة تعلن توبتها لزوجها وهو يقبلها ويستمر الزواج.
> ...


 


في فررررررررررررررق كبير بين الاهل والزوج يعني الانسان ممكن يغلط في حياته ممكن ان الرجال متزوج بس عشان الزوجة تصير خجامة له يطقها مثلا اذا طقها مالها حق تتطلق؟


----------



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال لاهنتوا كن كتابكم المقدس ....*



انصار القران قال:


> طيب يعني اذا ما قبل الزوج توبتهاا
> هيك رح تطر تروح تزني
> 
> هل هذا عدل لا تزعلوو من تعليقي


 
اايدك صراحة لان الي قبل يقول لحاجات جنسية فممكن انها نزني وكلامك اعتقد مايزعل


----------



## انصار القران (20 يوليو 2010)

*6 إِذاً لَيْسَا  بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ  اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».  

طيب في كثير مسيحين تفرقو بهيك بكون فرقو انسان ايش ردكو على ذلك

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> *امممم والله غريب يعني ممكن تصير مشااكل  وممكن ان زواجهم يكون غلطة المشاكل الزوجة تكثرر وايانا خلاص الواحد  مايتحمل الطرف الثاني فلازم يتطلقون والاحتمالية كبيييييييرة*



*لا يوجد احتمالية اساسا للطلاق الا لهذا السبب فقط ..*



> طيب اهي  الحين متطلقة خلاص مو متزوجة



*وتم طلاقها لأنه افسدت العهد بينها وبين الله وزوجها وخانته فكيف تصير زوجة ؟*



> والحاجة  يعني ماتدر تعيش بدونها واهي تقدر والمرأة بشهادة اكبر علماء النفس هي  سمعية عاطفية اكثر منها جنسية فهي ليست كالرجال



*وإن كان ( جدلاً ) فمن سيسدد لها هذا الإحتياج ؟*



> طيب احنا  نقول ان ادم اخطأ والله نزله من السماء لخطئه وبعدين تاب عليه واذكر قالي  واحد مسيحي من هالمنتدى واقدر احط لك الرابط ( اذا اهو اخطا والله سامححه  ليش الله مارده للسما مره ثانية )


*اية علاقة ده بالموضوع ؟*



> اذا ربك يحبك وانت مخطي وانت بار فليش ماتسوي الي انت تبيه  وانت مرتاح لان الله دايم راضي عنك سواء عصيت او رضيت .



*لأننا نحبه كما احبنا ولسنا ناكرين للجميل بل للجمائل التي لا تحد
ولذلك تجدي المسيحي يعشق ربه جداااااااااااااا على عكس الآخرين ..*



> طيب لما تشوف ان الصالح  والطالح نفس المحبة و الجزاء عند الله ماتحس ان ظلم:t9:



*لا ، لأن الجزاء في النهاية مختلف
الله يفتح ذراعيه طالما الإنسان حي وعند الموت يطلب الحساب منه ..*



> * طيب في كثير مسيحين تفرقو بهيك بكون فرقو انسان ايش ردكو على ذلك*



*من هؤلاء ؟*


----------



## دلال الكويتية (20 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *لا يوجد احتمالية اساسا للطلاق الا لهذا السبب فقط ..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

طيب انا اقول لك احيانا يطون الزوج يطق زوجته ويحتقرها ويكرها ومثلا تزوجها بس للانتقام او شي تصير ولا ماتصير ؟؟؟ تصير 
من يفكها منه ؟؟؟؟



> *وإن كان ( جدلاً ) فمن سيسدد لها هذا الإحتياج ؟*



*طيب انت مو تقول لما تتطلق ماتتزوج من بيسدد لها واهي ماراح تتزوج تزني مره ثانية ؟؟؟*


*



لأننا نحبه كما احبنا ولسنا ناكرين للجميل بل للجمائل التي لا تحد
ولذلك تجدي المسيحي يعشق ربه جداااااااااااااا على عكس الآخرين ..


أنقر للتوسيع...



#####################

تم حذف الكلام المسيئ
*


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2010)

تمت الإجابة على السؤال بشكل وافي ​ 


هذا قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
وليس قسم لإبداء أراء المسلمين بمعتقداتنا​ 


هذا إيماننا وهذه تعاليم رب السموات والأرض​ 
ليقبلها من يريد الخلاص
وليرفضها من يحب الظلام​ 
يغلق الموضوع​


----------

